# Humminbird HELIX 7 CHIRP SI GPS G2 Fishfinder and Chartplotter



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

looking for any input on this fish finder from you guys on here that have seen it or used it....
i was getting ready to hit the order button but figured checking here first might be a good idea. this unit is about $250 more than i wanted to spend but i think the SI will be worth it. bass pro has them on sale and only 100 more dollars than the 5s. this will be a big upgrade from my current early 2000s humminbird 525 that i currently basicaly just use as a depth finder.
I will be primarly using it for crappie fishing in a shallow lake with many channels. i am hoping the SI will be very useful locating fish along the banks in channels and finding which docks and boat lifts hold the most fish. ?? would that be a reasonable expection from side imaging? and also locate some unknown to me structure/brush piles on the main lake that may hold some fish as well.
any input appreciated. this is a big purchase for me. i want it to be the right one and be able to do with it what i think i will be able to.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Si is amazing for searching for structure! Its a game changer for sure and will be worth it in my opinion.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

should i expect to be able to see suspended fish up under pontoons, docks, and next to lifts?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

RMK said:


> should i expect to be able to see suspended fish up under pontoons, docks, and next to lifts?


You should. The fish have a shadow underneath on side imaging. There are tons of youtube videos on how to use them properly. Do that and also read your manual front to back. There is steep learning curve and that will help alot.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks. i have been wathcing you tube videos already just trying to decide what to go with. after doing a little more shopping i found that i can get into a Garmin Striker 7 SV fishfinder for $500. it has the funtion of replaying your sonar history which i think might be nice. i dont think the humminbird had that. humminbird has water temp and speed. garmin didnt have water temp.

anyone use either one of these units?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

RMK said:


> thanks. i have been wathcing you tube videos already just trying to decide what to go with. after doing a little more shopping i found that i can get into a Garmin Striker 7 SV fishfinder for $500. it has the funtion of replaying your sonar history which i think might be nice. i dont think the humminbird had that. humminbird has water temp and speed. garmin didnt have water temp.
> 
> anyone use either one of these units?



I have the garmin echomap sv7. It has temp and speed. i believe all of them do. I find the garmin to be very user friendly and less finicky than my previous lowrance. I do not use the sonar history much actually.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

watching videos it seems that i like the look of the garmin better.... hmmm


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Bit the bullet and ordered the humminbird helix 7 chirp si with gps. Felt like I got a good price on it and it has a a card slot and chart plotter. Don't know if I ll use those extra functions much but I ll have it. Hope the side imaging is as good as I expect it to be. Looking forward to learning to use it.


----------

